# My Pigeon Found in Florida - Can Someone Please Help Get It For Me?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I got a call from a woman in Melbourne Florida who found a pure white racing pigeon that once belonged to me. I'd like to get it back and place in a new loft or keep it myself. I think this one was given away or lent to someone and was lost. How it got all the way to Florida is a mystery. But I really want this bird back. Does anyone live close enough to Melbourne to pick it up? I will pay shipping costs to California.

Please contact me at [email protected]

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that Treesa is pretty doggone near there--I'll PM her to take a look at this thread.

Pidgey


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> I'm pretty sure that Treesa is pretty doggone near there--I'll PM her to take a look at this thread.
> 
> Pidgey


Does Treesa belong to the Florida pigeons group? Someone suggested I ask that group to adopt it (instead of shipping it to California). I don't mind doing this. I just felt responsible for its welfare. If someone there wishes to adopt it that may be a better choice.

Daniel


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

I live in South Florida.....

Wow, I can't believe the bird got that far. That sure is something. Do you want it shipped back to you or something? 

Treesa I believe lives pretty Close to Melbourne.. I think she lives Palm Bay. She is very kind and helpful. Just message her, and if anything contact me and I would be more than happy to assist you also...I am further south however. I am so amazed that this bird got so far. WOW!

You really do need to get this bird back! It is definitely a keeper!

Do you have any pics of this birds, I am so amazed with this story and would love to see this bird. What kind of bird, Racing Homer?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I was just thinking that Treesa lives within 10 miles from Melbourne and has shipped birds to other folks on here. She's always been a very helpful person, too.

Pidgey


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Scuiry said:


> Does Treesa belong to the Florida pigeons group? Someone suggested I ask that group to adopt it (instead of shipping it to California). I don't mind doing this. I just felt responsible for its welfare. If someone there wishes to adopt it that may be a better choice.
> 
> Daniel



so, how long has he/she been gone daniel? sounds to me that bird is def. a keeper. Did it decent from a good champ family? how old is this bird? How did the person in Melbourne find this bird? I am thinking if the song "I've been everywhere"


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I was just thinking that Treesa lives within 10 miles from Melbourne and has shipped birds to other folks on here. She's always been a very helpful person, too.
> 
> Pidgey


You are right about that Pidgey,

She has helped me so many times! Excellent indidividual


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I live in Melbourne. I can help if need be.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

richardtheman said:


> I live in South Florida.....
> 
> Wow, I can't believe the bird got that far. That sure is something. Do you want it shipped back to you or something?
> 
> ...


I believe it is a Belgian white homer (Pletinckx), one of four that I got from a breeder in Oregon. I never had a chance to take pictures because my landlord ordered me to shut down my aviary two years ago. I gave the whites to a man in Brisbane, CA. He said that he lent them to a friend who was trying to start a line of his own whites. That still doesn't explain how it got all the way to Florida but I suppose I'll find out eventually - maybe that other fellow moved to Florida (?)

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

richardtheman said:


> so, how long has he/she been gone daniel? sounds to me that bird is def. a keeper. Did it decent from a good champ family? how old is this bird? How did the person in Melbourne find this bird? I am thinking if the song "I've been everywhere"


It's banded 2005. I believe it may be a Belgian white (Pletinckx) I got from a breeder in Oregon. It came to me as a youngster with three others in 2005. The only claim to fame I know of this line is that when Disneyland sold all its Belgian whites a few breeders took and preserved the line. It is a long-distance strain (cf. Peppermans) that can fly as far six hundred miles. Nome Middleton (the breeder) claims that some of her whites continue to place in long distance races to this day.

Daniel


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I would love to take this bird in to add to my whites. Or I could ship it to you, I am in Melbourne and have emailed you. Let me know!


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Grim said:


> I live in Melbourne. I can help if need be.


This is fabulous. I think the woman at the center would be pleased to hear from you. Let me post her contact information here:

Jan Joiner, 
Wellness Director
The Fountains of Melbourne
4451 Stack Blvd.
Melbourne, Fl. 32901
Phone 321-984-1494 ex-22

Please let me know what you can do.

Thanks again,

Daniel


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

She has left for the day, do you have a home number where the bird is being housed? Email me the info or post and I will let you know.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Grim said:


> I would love to take this bird in to add to my whites. Or I could ship it to you, I am in Melbourne and have emailed you. Let me know!



Wow, Grim Didn't know you were a neighbor  

What birds do you have? Any pictures? Maybe we can do some exchanges or something. That is an awesome bird, wow!


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Grim said:


> I would love to take this bird in to add to my whites. Or I could ship it to you, I am in Melbourne and have emailed you. Let me know!


It would be easier on me if someone could adopt it. I loved those birds and would be glad to have it back. Maybe we can agree on some kind of "permanent loan". It would be nice to know if this bird is tame, in good condition. I suspect it should not be flown again as its compass seems to be off by about four thousand miles 

Daniel


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Scuiry said:


> It's banded 2005. I believe it may be a Belgian white (Pletinckx) I got from a breeder in Oregon. It came to me as a youngster with three others in 2005. The only claim to fame I know of this line is that when Disneyland sold all its Belgian whites a few breeders took and preserved the line. It is a long-distance strain (cf. Peppermans) that can fly as far six hundred miles. Nome Middleton (the breeder) claims that some of her whites continue to place in long distance races to this day.
> 
> Daniel


Really special bird.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Im thinking it was sold shipped to Florida then someone flew the bird and it got lost. I could really use a hen for an older white Trenton cock I have. New blood in pure whites is always of interest to me. The number you gave me I believe is her work place and she has left for the day is what they told me. If you get a home number I can call that.

Richard PM me


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Scuiry said:


> It would be easier on me if someone could adopt it. I loved those birds and would be glad to have it back. Maybe we can agree on some kind of "permanent loan". It would be nice to know if this bird is tame, in good condition. I suspect it should not be flown again as its compass seems to be off by about four thousand miles
> 
> Daniel


If Grim keeps it, I would love to have babies from that bird. Do they look like regular homers? Any picks of Belgian homers?


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Grim said:


> Im thinking it was sold shipped to Florida then someone flew the bird and it got lost. I could really use a hen for an older white Trenton cock I have. New blood in pure whites is always of interest to me. The number you gave me I believe is her work place and she has left for the day is what they told me. If you get a home number I can call that.
> 
> Richard PM me


So the bird is a hen? Ok, I will message you Grim


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Richard it looks like a regular homing pigeon but all white. Some strains are larger because they are bred for distance instead of sprinters. I would have no problem sending any babies I get off the bird. Especially any extra hens or cocks.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Grim said:


> Richard it looks like a regular homing pigeon but all white. Some strains are larger because they are bred for distance instead of sprinters. I would have no problem sending any babies I get off the bird. Especially any extra hens or cocks.


Cool, Hope you take care of the bird and everything works out. Whenever you have babies from it, maybe you can contact me and we can work it out.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I am very glad people are interested in adopting it. I'm inclined to let someone have it. I'd just like a day or two to sleep on it. I wanted it back partly because I feel responsible for it. It would be nice to know if the bird is tame before I decide. I would pay for all expenses should I want the bird shipped back to me


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

It is a remarkable bird with all the long distance travel. We will support you in whatever you decide. Good luck. Do you have a new loft now? Define tamed???? Do you intend to leave it home and make it a pet indoor bird or something. Once again, Good luck..hope everything works out for you. This bird sure sound special to me, will be hard giving the little fella up!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scuiry said:


> It would be easier on me if someone could adopt it. I loved those birds and would be glad to have it back. Maybe we can agree on some kind of "permanent loan". It would be nice to know if this bird is tame, in good condition. I suspect it should not be flown again as its compass seems to be off by about four thousand miles
> 
> Daniel



Hi Daniel,

Just got the PM from Pidgey. I will be happy to help you, if you like... I will ship this beloved bird to you, or the bird can come and live in our loft with my sweeties.

Let me know. I will take pictures of her. I have left a message for Jan to return my call tomorrow.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Grim and Treesa for offering to help with this bird. Thanks to you too Richard. 

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Scuiry said:


> It would be easier on me if someone could adopt it. I loved those birds and would be glad to have it back. Maybe we can agree on some kind of "permanent loan". It would be nice to know if this bird is tame, in good condition. *I suspect it should not be flown again as its compass seems to be off by about four thousand m*iles
> 
> Daniel


Maybe there's another possibility: the bird could be Jewish and just prefers to retire to Florida! *

Pidgey

*I get to say this, by the way, because I've got both Jewish members in my family as well as good friends who are Jews.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Daniel,
I sent you an email through the 911 -- nothing was turned into us from Melbourne so hopefully you've been able to contact Jan.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad there are members in the area that are able to either adopt or ship this bird. For you Florida members who are still a bit new here on Pigeon-Talk and perhaps not familiar with 911 Pigeon Alert .. there are TONS of good birds that come through needing a good home in Florida (and just about everywhere else, for that matter). Regardless of how it works out with this one, rest assured .. there will be others in need of a home.

Terry


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm glad there are members in the area that are able to either adopt or ship this bird. For you Florida members who are still a bit new here on Pigeon-Talk and perhaps not familiar with 911 Pigeon Alert .. there are TONS of good birds that come through needing a good home in Florida (and just about everywhere else, for that matter). Regardless of how it works out with this one, rest assured .. there will be others in need of a home.
> 
> Terry


No problem Terry, Just trying to do our part in order to help this amazing bird get back home to its owner. Thanks for providing me with the information of the availability's of birds that may need homes. I will keep that in mind in the future. Both myself, Abisai and Reti are South Floridians and are always willing to help


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm glad there are members in the area that are able to either adopt or ship this bird. For you Florida members who are still a bit new here on Pigeon-Talk and perhaps not familiar with 911 Pigeon Alert .. there are TONS of good birds that come through needing a good home in Florida (and just about everywhere else, for that matter). Regardless of how it works out with this one, rest assured .. there will be others in need of a home.
> 
> Terry


Actually, come to think of it there has been times were I took a few birds in and am extremely satisfied with them. They are happy living with me. I had one that escaped, a homer the next day after Reti gave it to me. I mean, I was cleaning the coop and it somehow escaped from its prisoner cage. I mean, this was literally the next day after I got her! She took off, and game back later that day and entered the coop as if she has been living there for years! I was shocked. 

The racer was also rehomed, including an unknown high flying birds. They are all laying on their eggs now. Whenever, they go free they always come back. One of them was a racer that was banded to someone else in South Florida who wanted to Kull the poor fella. Well, he sure loves it here and never even attempts to leave.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I want you all to know it's difficult for me to decide what to do with this bird but that is a good thing. I've never been in the position of having to accept adoption offers from so many kind and generous souls 

I'll let you all know my decision very soon.

Take care,

Daniel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daniel,


I went over to pick up the bird after contacting Renee, who works with Jan, as she is off today.

When I pulled up to the receiving section, I saw this white bird sitting on the ground. A maintenance worker was throwing seed on the ground and it was eating it. 

It was NOT basketed and any attempt to do so, caused it to fly up to a second floor. I left my basket and told them to call me once the bird settles back to the ground, and hopefully they can catch it...but it is not likely as it knows we are trying to catch it now and has its radar out.

I thought they had it contained as they had read the band number, but the lady said, they couldn't leave it under the laundry basket after getting the band number and let it go, as they didn't have a basket. She didn't mention it on the phone, oh well......I left my basket there, and if they should happen to be able to catch the bird again, I will have my husband pick the bird up on the way home. The bird has been there 2 weeks,,,so it is likely not going back to wherever it has a home, and it is eating pigeon seed. It lives on the side of their receiving area, and sleeps in the golf cart at night.

We may go back at night and attempt to catch it then. The problem is this is a retirement home, and if the residents (elderly people) sees us walking the grounds there at night, especially they will definitely be alarmed and call their security. I can't blame them, but I will call before we leave and let them know we are coming.

This is a beautiful white bird with dark eyes, he definitely needs to be caught and tended to, as this is not a good scenario.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> 
> I went over to pick up the bird after contacting Renee, who works with Jan, as she is off today.
> ...


WOw,

I wish you the best of luck! Hopefully they catch it today and you can pick the little fella up. The more I hear about this bird, the more bizarre the story becomes. WOW!


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> 
> I went over to pick up the bird after contacting Renee, who works with Jan, as she is off today.
> ...


Sigh. Sigh. Sigh. Sigh. Why, why, WHY on earth did they go to the trouble of tracing the band to me and then let it go? I told her someone would be coming to get the bird soon. Hopefully it can be caught on the golf cart at night.

I know I've said to others here I'd wait and decide who gets this bird, but as far as I'm concerned, she's yours if you can rescue her. I'll say a prayer for you and the little one.

Blessings,

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

P.S. The director told me she had it in a small cage and was feeding it bread and would keep it there until someone could get it.

The dark (maroon) eyes are a dead give away for being a Pletinckx.

Daniel


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Unbelievable.  Daniel is a friend of mine and he cares dearly for each and every pigeon, so this is very hard on him. It was devastating to him when he had to give up most of his birds. He did his best to find good homes for all of them, so to hear that this one is loose is heartbreaking. Treesa, I'm praying you will be able to catch the pigeon. Thank you so much for trying.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Scuiry said:


> Sigh. Sigh. Sigh. Sigh. Why, why, WHY on earth did they go to the trouble of tracing the band to me and then let it go? I told her someone would be coming to get the bird soon. Hopefully it can be caught on the golf cart at night.
> 
> I know I've said to others here I'd wait and decide who gets this bird, but as far as I'm concerned, she's yours if you can rescue her. I'll say a prayer for you and the little one.
> 
> ...


Daniel, been following the story.......sorry to hear they let the bird go. If I had a dollar for every time our "finders" on 911, GET THE BIRD IN HAND, READ THE BAND, and THEN LET IT GO.........well, we could all retire........Amazing to say the least. I hope this one can be caught. They do get VERY smart after being caught the first time...........I bet Treesa gets lucky tonight. I just hope it's dark enough to sneak up on it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daniel and all,

Renee, from the Fountains, told me they put the laundry basket over it to catch it to get the band number, then let it go because they didn't have a cage for it to stay in and they couldn't keep it under the laundry basket.

Anyhow, the bird is in an area where trucks pull up and make deliveries all day, it just hangs around there. It probably won't settle down till evening. I'ts quite an unlikely place for any bird to hang out, I'm sure the seed is keeping it there. Hopefully there are no lamps to allow it to see us approach, and we can grab it, it has several places it sleeps...so I know where to look.

I asked Renee to let everyone know -security and all who need to know-that we may be coming tonight, so we have their okay to come by tonight.
Hopefully I can talk my husband into going back there after dark to catch the bird. He won't let me go by myself, anyway.

Keep the bird in your prayers, as I have asked St. Francis to keep an eye out on him and allow us to catch him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm a'rootin' for you, Treesa!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> I'm a'rootin' for you, Treesa!
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks, Pidgey...say a prayer too...

I hope my husband isn't grumpy cause he hada long day today, and some grumpy patients. IF they STILL happen to catch the bird and they call me, he will stop by on his way home to pick the bird up. We both have carriers in our cars for such events...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Will do, Treesa. Tell Grumpy Hubby that the best way to get over the grumps is to help a pigeon!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well no luck. The pigeon was nowhere to be found. I checked every corner, in and under every golf cart, under cars, anywhere a pigeon might hide. 

We had some showers earlier this evening, so I think he is roosting somewhere under cover, possibly a new spot. 

We will try again, keep up the good thoughts.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, shoot! I'll keep him and y'all in my thoughts and prayers, Treesa.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally unreal .. I'm so sorry this happened. I sure hope this bird shows up and can be caught again. I'm with Renee .. it's just mind boggling how many are caught, the bands read, and then they are released immediately. I realize that people often don't really know what to do, but cripes, a rescue place surely should know.

I get calls all the time about birds in yards, garages, under cars and what should the people do .. well .. obvious answer, go get the bird and call me back. I sometimes ask why they didn't pick up the bird when they could have and the answer is either "I wasn't sure what to do" or "I can't keep a bird .. if I have no place to take it, there's no point in picking it up". Had one of the latter today .. I suspect the bird is long dead to predator attack by now as she had left it flopping around in her back yard all day while she called around trying to find someone to take it .. never occurred to her to get the bird in and safe and then worry about finding somewhere to take it .. or perhaps it did .. she is one who is busy and important and cannot be troubled too far for "just a bird".

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know what's wrong with people. A stray or injured dog or cat could bite or scratch you, so I could understand reluctance in that instance, but where's the harm in picking up a _bird_? They could have put it in a box, for Pete's sake. 

Treesa, I'm praying you will be able to nab the pigeon tomorrow. How far is it from your home?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

I am going to call them and tell them nicely.....that everyone needs to make a conscientious effort to get this bird contained, because its a matter of safety now, and since it was once contained it is definitely going to be harder now. 

I am also going to call Doreen and give her the information, as well as give her contact info to the Fountains should they catch the bird when I'm not available. I will be on a 2 days trip that has been planned for 3 months, and I can't get out of. I'm obligated to take my brother for a last visit to Kennedy Space Center, before his big move to Idaho. He has talked about it non-stop and there is no way I can disappoint him. 

I also have to find a contact for the weekend because these people I know from yesterday, probably don't work weekends. Meanwhile, we are making a conscientious effort to go by there when we are in the area.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well if you get a call when your gone and need the bird picked up you can contact me. I will pick it up for you if I am not working. PM me if you would need help.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Daniel, I'm sorry to hear about your bird and thinking what a surprise this
must have been for you. I remember you telling me your story about the
landlord and needing to find homes for your beloved birds. Hope this
will all resolve well for you and the poor bird. Treesa, thanks for your
efforts in a time when you are stretched, hopefully Doreen can help as
well....and even more hopefully, the locals there will get w/it and get the
bird into a box so collection is possible.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Grim and fp.

I called there this morning and the receptionist said he was out walking in the parking lot, as he came out from under a car.  

I mentioned about getting the bird contained and everyone working on that effort,(for the birds safety and welfare) to set a trap and feed under it, and only feed under it so he can't go somewhere else to eat.

Grim where are you located. Perhaps between the two of us we can check on him?

I left my carrier there, so it can be used for them to put him in once he is trapped.

If we catch him, I'm going to give him alot of supportive care, as Doreen will also should she be the recipient.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Kinda' sounds like a job for safflower seeds. Daniel, do you remember if this bird had a favorite treat?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I also thought about attracting him/her with one of my birds, I just don't know which gender to bring.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if you're going to put them in carriers to just sit there as decoys and you've got more than one carrier then maybe you could bring both.

Pidgey


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

You could maybe even let a bird go and see if he/she will follow it back to your loft. I did PM you about a live trap I have. I am in Downtown Melbourne right off 192


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Treesa,
Wow! Unbelievable story!
Good idea to call upon St. Francis for this little guy!
Will do the same!
Godspeed!


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Daniel and all,
> 
> Renee, from the Fountains, told me they put the laundry basket over it to catch it to get the band number, then let it go because they didn't have a cage for it to stay in and they couldn't keep it under the laundry basket.
> 
> ...


Treesa, they flat-out lied to me. The director told me point she had it in a small cage. A different story gets told everytime someone asks. For the love of God, why in the hell did they even bother to call me? Was I supposed to go all the way to Florida to get it? It's just beyond unbelievable.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

There is a beautiful story about an old man who kept a white pigeon toward the end of his life. He rescued it and it fell in love with. He kept with him in his apartment until he died. He is a Russian saint. I sometimes ask him for help in cases like this:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/SaintJohnsPij.htm

If nothing else, it is a touching story about an elderly man and his beloved pet pigeon.

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I have an idea.

I know several of you live in Melbourne. Could I designate one or several of you to get my bird if they agree to contain it? What I would do is tell them you are my agent or friend and are picking up the bird for me. They don't need to know I'm giving it to one of you. I can give them your telephone number so that they could call you immediately.

Treesa, I gave you first rights to this bird but I don't know how far away you are. Please let me know if you want me to give them your number for pick up.

I think this might work since apparently they have no way to keep the bird confined for very long. In any case, please let me know if you think this will work and I'll call them.

Or if someone has another idea, please let me know 

Many thanks again for all your help,

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

P.S. I will be away for several days but you can reach me on my cell: 510-843-9369.

Thanks again 

Daniel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Daniel,

I have made several attempts to collect the bird myself, to no avail. I have no problem with that at all, its getting him in a box, and they have a box now, MINE.

They DO have instructions to get the bird contained for its own sake. I could not contact anyone yesterday, but I did this morning, and they had not seen the bird today, but said they would call me if they did and try to contain it...again.

My husband is going by there now to see what is going on and I am going to continue to pursue this.

I am also praying, and have asked St. Francis to take this bird under his care.

Yes, Daniel I will pick up the bird, they have my number too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> You could maybe even let a bird go and see if he/she will follow it back to your loft. I did PM you about a live trap I have. I am in Downtown Melbourne right off 192


Please call me.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Scuiry said:


> There is a beautiful story about an old man who kept a white pigeon toward the end of his life. He rescued it and it fell in love with. He kept with him in his apartment until he died. He is a Russian saint. I sometimes ask him for help in cases like this:
> 
> http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/SaintJohnsPij.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link to that most inspiring story, Daniel!
My Coco also came to me during a not-so-great period in my life.
He is also red/wht in color!
He also blessed me and continues to bless me each day!....Truly Heaven-Sent!
We'll continue to pray that your bird is soon captured safe and sound!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yesterday I called to see about the bird and they said it hasn't been seen, that was in the morning.
My husband went by there late afternoon to see for himself, and the bird wasn't there and no one had seen it all day.

I called this morning and the receptionist had no idea of the bird being there, she hadn't seen it. I called both contacts Renee, and Jan, and left a message and neither have returned my call (and they are there). 

I really can't believe they haven't called, I don't know what is up with them, I think the courtesy of a return call is in order, regardless, of whether the bird is gone now. They owe that at least for the birds sake.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just got a call back message from Jan, she said the bird is STILL there but not coming down and siting up on the wondow sill. My husband went by again today, and said he didn't see it.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Are there any pigeons you can release near the building and see if the bird joins them as they circle?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> Are there any pigeons you can release near the building and see if the bird joins them as they circle?


Hi Grim,

Treesa is out of town for a couple of days, so I know she won't see this post. Arrangements have been made for the bird if it shows up and can be caught by the personnel at the rescue place.

If you would care to make a try, please feel free.

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Any update on this bird?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We went by to check on the bird after church today, just before dark. He is still there hanging out between two buildings, and staying close to the second floor and higher. He flew off the roof and onto a window sill and then off to another window sill. I got some seed out and tried to coax him down to no avail. Then two employees came out of the building just below where the bird was and were on a cigarette break and I talked to them for awhile to see if they could tell me where his favorite sleeping area is, which seemed to be different locations. I also convinced them the bird was not safe and needed to be caught for his own good. They said they have been trying but NO one is getting anywhere, as there is no consistency.

I am going to try to get back there when I have more time, probably with one of my birds and see if that will spark his interest and coax him down.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh darn!
I'll keep praying that somebody gets this little fella soon!
God Bless you for working so hard for him!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe they can set up a feeding station for him. Something as simple as a bowl which is kept full of feed. After he visits it on a regular basis you can come up with a trap. A wire trap would work better than a laundry basket or box, seeing through it makes it much less intimidating.

Good luck


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think we are ALL on pins and needles for this bird, Christin!

Once caught, twice shy...or so it seems...

Maybe he IS enjoying his "freedom." I can just see him thinking, "WHY are all those funny looking beings running around staring at me?!" OR, "Catch me if you can!"  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

As you know, from California, it's next to impossible for me to coordinate this effort and I was away last week at a family funeral. I was also sick all last week struggling with a potentially serious medical problem. I trust that someone here can talk with the facility director in Melbourne and take it from here.

Treesa, I offered this bird to you if you can rescue it. I leave it up to you whether to extend this offer to anyone else here who can do the same. I'm really not in a position to make demands of any of you, so whatever solution you feel works best, please feel free to do it. I just would like to know the end-result/outcome, especially if it is favorable. In any case, you have my blessing to do whatever you wish to rescue this lost one and place it in a loving home - yours or whomever else you designate.

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daniel,

I am sorry to hear you are not feeling well, and my condolensces goes out to you during this difficult time.

I will offer this bird a home, that IS NOT a problem, if we can get him back on the ground long enough to catch. He seems much more scared away then he used to be. I will try a few more things and will keep you updated.

I have called and talked to anyone who cares to listen at the Fountains, I am trying to instill in them to make this a group effort/team work, since not anyone person wants to take charge and since different people are coming on duty as shifts change.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Daniel, I'm so sorry about the loss in your family and your health problems. I'll be keeping you in prayer. 

Treesa, bless you for your efforts. Hopefully with a lot of people trying, someone will eventually catch this pigeon. 

-Cathy


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe he IS enjoying his "freedom." I can just see him thinking, "WHY are all those funny looking beings running around staring at me?!" OR, "Catch me if you can!"  

Shi & Sqeaks...
LOL LOL LOL


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Condolences to Daniel...*

How sad Daniel that you had a loss in your family....please know that we all will Meet again Someday! 
Please also, take care of yourself. My prayers are with you and family.
Praying that Treesa will make some progress on getting your little guy safe and sound.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw the bird again last Sunday, he is not the worse for wear, not yet, but he needs to be caught. If you have a trap you can set up there, it might work best, as anyone who tries to get near him, just seem to scare him up. He is now either hiding or perching two or three stories up. I have not found a good time to catch him, and am not getting any cooperation from most of the people there, its not worth their time, nor do they think it is their job, or the bird is not to be found when they are around.

Let me know if you can help, I have already given you my phone number and sent you an email previously.

I will have more time to dedicate to this project next week, hopefully, he will still be doing okay. I'm just afraid it may come down to him having to get sick, to be weak enough then to come down and get caught.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Any News?*

I know it's been a while, but after the retirement home released my pigeon back onto their grounds, I pretty much lost hope of it ever being recovered. I just couldn't get over how utterly idiotic, lame and totally STUPID it was for them to trap the bird, get its band number, trace it to me, call me all the way in California, then let it go. Why?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Perhaps they were ignorant enough to think it would go back to where it came from.

Pidgey


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Any News?*

All the way to California?

Daniel


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I didn't say they were bright.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Daniel, is this the same pigeon that we just got reported on 911 Pigeon Alert?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Daniel, is this the same pigeon that we just got reported on 911 Pigeon Alert?


Don't think it is the same bird, Mary. I think Daniel is asking on 911 PA about another bird that someone found. Could be wrong as I just glanced through the new 911 posts before coming here to try and catch up.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

My yahoo mail is "down" so I can't reply. Hopefully, you'll be able to send something to him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scuiry said:


> I know it's been a while, but after the retirement home released my pigeon back onto their grounds, I pretty much lost hope of it ever being recovered. I just couldn't get over how utterly idiotic, lame and totally STUPID it was for them to trap the bird, get its band number, trace it to me, call me all the way in California, then let it go. Why?



Daniel,

I have been checking on the bird whenever I am in the area. We usually show up when the grounds are calm and there isn't any traffic in the receiving area, that is early evening. He is still there and seemingly well. They have sort of adopted him and he is quite enjoying it there. He is getting more tame again, as he came down from the window ledge, but when I got close he took off, he definitely knew what I was up to.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

At least he's still there and in good health. Thanks for the update, Treesa.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Any News?*



Trees Gray said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I have been checking on the bird whenever I am in the area. We usually show up when the grounds are calm and there isn't any traffic in the receiving area, that is early evening. He is still there and seemingly well. They have sort of adopted him and he is quite enjoying it there. He is getting more tame again, as he came down from the window ledge, but when I got close he took off, he definitely knew what I was up to.


I'm hoping he/she is like a pigeon I once adopted that had been living with ferals for several years. He was a banded Galician Highflier, a very rare breed, and was content living as a street pigeon for a long time - until he discovered my friend's loft was better digs


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The people have sort of adopted him, but I don't intend to leave him there, and they KNOW I still intend to capture him and it is priority for his survival. He flies from the receiving area to the fountain in front, and I can usually find him in that area.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Update?*

Treesa,

Any news on this? I may be able to take a white homer or Fantail hen at this time. If you'd like to know more, please send me a private message.

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daniel,

I know the bird is fine, I just haven't been over there recently.

I just talked to Jan and she said they pretty much have adopted him as their mascot and of late haven't even tried to catch him. I think the bird has adopted them too, from everyone I have talked to. He is getting into a routine and seems to know the drill. She says when people come and go he steps aside and then moves back. He has adapted himself to them.

Anyway, I'm going to go see for myself. I just don't be looked upon as the bad person here, trying to take him away from what they think, that he is "living the life of Reilly". I've explained all the facts about domestic birds, living in the wild, even my husband agrees with them, maybe he is happy and content, I shall see.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh this bird I almost forgot about him. Maybe I should release my birds with him? Perhaps he will follow them?

You could also put a hen in the trap I was talking about and let him go inside and bam there goes the door. I don't have any time to do the trapping but the release I could.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> Oh this bird I almost forgot about him. Maybe I should release my birds with him? Perhaps he will follow them?
> 
> You could also put a hen in the trap I was talking about and let him go inside and bam there goes the door. I don't have any time to do the trapping but the release I could.


Would you? They might get a real kick out of seeing all the white birds, too! Maybe he will follow them.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Update*



Trees Gray said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> I know the bird is fine, I just haven't been over there recently.
> 
> ...


Hi Treesa,

Do they know he actually belongs to someone else, someone who wants him back? I would understand if that were the only life he could have. Maybe they think they've adopted a homeless bird. He's not homeless. He has a family. Any day now a hawk could swoop in there and grab it. I'm surprised it's survived this long.

I don't want to yank their chains because I only have room for a hen right now. What do you think? Do you think he's safe there?

Daniel


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have my 3 trained whites and the rescue could go to. She has bonded to the flock and no longer disappears. She sticks with the 3 perfectly. If he is a male I don't see why he wouldn't want to pursue considering we are getting into spring and he is single.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Would you? They might get a real kick out of seeing all the white birds, too! Maybe he will follow them.


I think this is an excellent idea. If nothing else, it may demonstrate to the management where this bird really belongs.

Daniel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scuiry said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> *Do they know he actually belongs to someone else, someone who wants him back? *I would understand if that were the only life he could have. Maybe they think they've adopted a homeless bird. He's not homeless. He has a family. Any day now a hawk could swoop in there and grab it. I'm surprised it's survived this long.
> 
> ...


Daniel,

Of course they know he belongs to someone, he has a band doesn't he? 

Perhaps you should call her again, and let them know. 

I've already told them about the hawks, you have to see the set up... the bird lives between two buildings, where it is unusually busy during daylight hours-with traffic, human and vehicles. It is also blocked from wind, and visibility from sky. 

Grim, I think you ought to try the training toss.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Im up for it when are they least busy?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They have people dropping off delivery's till five oclock, but I don't know when it starts to get busy in the morning.


----------

